# Welchen Dämpfer im Mbuzi



## berchschorsch (26. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich hab mir gerade nen 2008er Mbuzi Rahmen/Dämpferset gekauft, nun bin ich aber etwas enttäuscht von dem Fox DHX 40 Air Dämpfer... Er ist ja sehr sensibel und nutzt den Federweg gut aus aber schon bei mittelgroßen Steinen und Wurzeln?!? Kann ja net sein...

Was fahrt ihr hier für Dämpfer?

Ich hatte mein PITCH verkauft wo ich das gleiche Problem hatte, da hatte ich auf nen Manitou Swinger X4 umgebaut und war begeistert... Aber der Käufer des Rahmens wollte den Dämpfer gerne dazu haben also hab ich ihn mitverkauft... Leider... Wäre ein Versuch wert gewesen...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2010)

Welche Rahmengröße und welchen Druck fährst du denn?
Und wie groß und schwer bist du?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berchschorsch (27. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ca. 180cm groß und wiege Fahrfertig denk ich ca. 100Kg mit nem M Rahmen... Druck hab ich glaub ich 15bar drauf womit ich nicht mal den gewünschten Sag von ca. 25% erreiche...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2010)

Ohhhh...100kg...ja da ist so ein Normalodämpfer ohne zusätzlich einstellbare Enprogression bei solch einem Eingelenker schon Überfordert.
Versuch mal, falls einer deiner Freunde zufällig ein Dämpfer wie zB.den DHX 5 fährt, dir den zum Ausprobieren zu leihen.

G.


----------



## berchschorsch (28. Juli 2010)

Na ich weiss nicht, die Endprogression sollte nicht das Problem sein und stützt den mittleren Federweg nicht, die Fox sind ja dafür bekannt das sie durch die Mitte rauschen wie ein munterer Bergbach... Ich könnte ja den Dämpfer mittels der verkleinerung der äußeren Luftkammer ertwas progressiver machen aber damit erlischt die Garantie...

Mein Interesse gilt eher einem Dämpfer der was taugt... Ich weiss das ich nicht der leichteste bin aber das sollte ein gut einstellbarer Dämpfer abkönnen...

Ich fahre am DHX jetzt maximaldruck im Piggy mit eingeschalteter Plattform, am PITCH (ich weiss, anderes Hinterbausystem) bin ich den swinger mit minimaleinstellungen gefahren (minimaldruck im Piggy, Plattform aus) und er fühlte sich gut an, es gibt also auch Dämpfer die etwas können trotz angeblich veralteter Technik...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, der Swinger wäre glaub ich auch eine gute Wahl für den Hinterbau.
Von Fox kenn ich eh nur die DHX4 und 5 Stahlfedervaianten als Selbstnutzer.
Und da läßt sich beim 5fer der Effekt gut kaschieren.

G.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (28. Juli 2010)

Mit dem DHX Air war ich auch nie so zufrieden im Mbuzi (auch so 95 Kg Körpergewicht). Der Vivid verrichtet gute Dienste im Zuza; kann also auch nicht so verkehrt für das Mbuzi sein.

BTW: Der M Rahmen für einen 1,80m Kerl ist aber auch schon grenzwertig.


----------



## berchschorsch (28. Juli 2010)

Findest M grenzwertig? Ich meine er passt mir recht gut...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (28. Juli 2010)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Findest M grenzwertig? Ich meine er passt mir recht gut...



Hatte ich am Anfang auch 
Ich bin aber auch noch 5cm größer wie Du!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2010)

Passen tuts schon...aber so die Grenze ist es auch
Verstärkt halt auch nommal den Duchschlageffekt.

G.


----------



## frogmatic (11. Juli 2011)

Moinsen!
Hier ist ja ruhig - Zeit das zu ändern 

Mir ist jüngst ein 2008 Mbuzi zugelaufen, allerdigns ohne Dämpfer.
Da ich überwiegend hardtail fahre stehe ich jetzt weitgehend auf dem Schlauch ,was die Dämpferbeschaffung angeht. Leider bin ich durch mein Liteville mit der Lyrik mit MiCo schon ziemlich verwöhnt. Der Dämpfer im LV war dabei und tut, deswegen habe ich mir darüber nie Gedanken gemacht.

Dass es verschiedene Maße für Dämpfer gibt habe ich immerhin schon begriffen. 
Aber welche Art, welchen Typ soll ich nehmen und warum?

Luft wäre gut, weil ich mir das Rad wohl mit meinem Sohn teilen werde, der (noch) deutlich leichter als ich ist.
Andersrum - wie aufwendig ist das, eine Stahlfeder zu tauschen?
Hab keinerlei Vorstellung weil ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe.

Ideal wäre natürlich einer, der auch auf dem Küchentisch wartbar ist, mit den Gabeln klappts schließelich auch. Welche Dämpfer fahrt ihr, und warum?
Vor allem, wenn ihr den mitgelieferten mal gegen einen anderen getauscht habt 

Und zu allem Übel leide ich an einer vollkommen irrationalen Fox-Allergie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berchschorsch (11. Juli 2011)

Deine Allergie find ich mal sehr nett...

Um ne Stahlfeder zu tauschen musst du den Dämpfer ausbauen, zumindest an einer Seite... Also eher nicht wechselfreudig...

Die DHX die normal drinnen sind finde ich haben alles andere als eine gute Dämpfung dafür um so mehr Hype... Ich hab jetzt nen ROCO TST Air drinnen welcher schon viel besser ist aber mein Wunsch wäre ein Manitou da diese für meinen Geschmack die einzig gut funktiunierenden sind die auch bezahlbar sind... Allerdings bin ich natürlich nicht alle Dämpfer die passen gefahren... 

Naja, zum Küchentisch sag ich besser mal nix...


----------



## frogmatic (11. Juli 2011)

Auf dich hatte ich nicht zuletzt gezählt 

Ich habe leider so gar keine Ahnung oder Erfahrung mit Dämpfern - magst du mir erklären, warum die Manitou die einzig gut funktionierenden sind?
Das Gesuch in deiner Signatur ist mir nicht verborgen geblieben 

Ich habe zumindest gelesen, dass dir andere zu weit durch den mittleren Bereich rauschen. Das Verhalten mag ich bei Gabeln auch nicht so, bin deswegen weitgehend auf Stahlfedern unterwegs. Ist das vergleichbar?


----------



## berchschorsch (11. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre keine Stahlfeder...

Die Manitou haben eine tolle Druckstufe die mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt, ich mag gerne Hardtails und daher auch straffe Hinterbauten bei nem Fully, mein ehemaliges Transition war mit 160/180 vorne hund 100/120 hinten genial da mir das straff war und der Federweg für Trails absolut ausreichte... 
Heutzutage ist das super Ansprechverhalten der FOX DHX Ära ja eher ein durchsacken durch den mittleren Federweg, das wirst du bei nem gut abgestimmten Swinger/Evolver nicht haben... Vielleicht liegts auch daran das ich kein Leichtgewicht bin und wie geschrieben, ich kenne nicht alle Dämpfer aber wenn du dich ein wenig schlauliest wirst du das immer wieder lesen...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (11. Juli 2011)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.



7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Mit dem DHX Air war ich auch nie so zufrieden im Mbuzi (auch so 95 Kg Körpergewicht). Der Vivid verrichtet gute Dienste im Zuza; kann also auch nicht so verkehrt für das Mbuzi sein.



Der Vivid ist ein guter, einfacher und günstiger Dämpfer. Ersatzteile bekommt man bei allen großen Onlinestores.


----------



## frogmatic (13. Juli 2011)

Danke - meinst du jetzt Vivid Coil oder Air?
Wie erwähnt - ich würde einen Luftdämpfer vorziehen, da ich das Rad mit leichteren Menschen teilen werde, das macht die Abstimmung einfacher.

Ich komme jetzt bei "günstig" nicht ganz mit. Entweder ich finde nur die falschen Quellen, oder ich habe falsche Vorstellungen, was "günstig" in Bezug auf Dämpfer bedeutet.

Das einzige was ich gefunden habe und als günstig empfinde ist der Evolver ISX-4 bei CRC. Allerdings macht mich das SPV misstrauisch - hatte mal eine Gabel damit, und fand es schlicht unfahrbar. Könnte das beim Dämpfer anders aussehen, fährt den zufällig einer?

Ferner ist mir aufgefallen, dass alle Dämfer die in Frage kommen ein Piggyback haben. Andere Modelle sind wohl nicht geeignet für die Belastung im Mbuzi?

Habe mich als HT-Fahrer jahrelang erfolgreich vor diesem Thema gedrückt, bis jetzt...


----------



## berchschorsch (13. Juli 2011)

Das SPV im Dämpfer find ich war nie so sehr störend und der ISX4 wenn du keine getrennte High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe brauchst ist wirklich ein gutes Angebot...

Der Piggyback bietet vor allem noch Einstellmöglichkeiten wie die Endprogression und SPV Druck bei Manitou...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte den Coil gemeint. Ich finde ~300Euro für einen neuen, sehr gut funktionierenden Dämpfer mit passender Feder + passenden Buchsen schon günstig.

Der hier wäre natürlich ein richtiges Schnäppchen http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366
200/56 ist Dein Freund für 140 Tacken.


----------



## berchschorsch (13. Juli 2011)

Guter Tip, ich hab den grad bestellt... Wenn jemand nen neuwertigen Roco TST Air sucht hätt ich einen abzugeben...


----------



## frogmatic (13. Juli 2011)

Mist, hast anscheinend den letzten erwischt
Kannst ja mal zurufen, was du für den Roco willst - für den Anfang tut der's sicher.


----------



## berchschorsch (13. Juli 2011)

Ich geb dir den für das gleiche was der ISX gekostet hat...

Die gehen in der Bucht zwar was teurer weg aber ich will fair sein, durch dich hab ich ja nur meinen Wunschdämpfer bekommen...


----------



## frogmatic (13. Juli 2011)

Können wir ja privat weiter verfolgen...

Drei weitere Fragen, die hoffentlich von allgemeinem Interesse sind: 

*1.*
warum ziehst du den ISX dem Roco vor?

*2.* (Achtung Noob):
wie ist das mit den Dämpferbuchsen - die brauche ich, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, passend zu Dämpfer *und* Rahmen?

Hab bei Hibike z.B. für Manitou was passenden gefunden - Dämpferbuchsen, und Gleitlagerbuchsen. Fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Bolzen; wenn die Rahmen nicht dabei sind, woher nehmen?

*3.*
Den Vivid gibts ja in verschieden beshimmten setups - welches wäre ggf. für das Mbuzi passend?
(und warum braucht der ISX sowas nicht?)


----------



## berchschorsch (13. Juli 2011)

zu 1...
Ich mag eben die Manitou Dämpfer vom ganzen Verhalten am liebsten... Das kann ich schlecht erklären... Ich bin immer wieder zu denen gekommen und war immer zufrieden... Nenne es einfach eine Vorliebe...

Ach ja, beim Roco wären die passenden Dämpferbuchsen fürs Mbuzi mit dabei..!

zu 2...

Die Bolzen sollten dabei sein, es gibt aber verschiedene Arten von Buchsen, die einen haben einen durchgehenden Bolzen aus Stahl und die Distanz die auf beiden Seiten übrig bleibt wird durch Aluhülsen ausgefüllt, so ist das meist bei längeren Buchsen, am Mbuzi ist das an der Schwingenbefestigung orginal so (auch bei mir)... Dann hast du auf kürzeren Distanzen Buchsen die sich mitten im Dämpferauge treffen, am Mbuzi an der Rahmenbefestigung im Orginal...

zu 3...

Kein Plan, ich bin noch keinen Vivid gefahren, ich denke aber es geht dabei um 3 Grundsätzliche Abstimmungen passend zu den verschiedenen Hinterbauarten (Eingelenker, Viergelenker, VPP)...

Ach ja, eine Probefahrt bei mir ist natürlich möglich solltest du weiterhin Interesse am Roco haben...


----------



## frogmatic (18. August 2011)

Moin miteinander!
Das Mbuzi hat jetzt dank berchschorsch einen DÃ¤mpfer:




Allerdings geht es in dem Rahmen knapp zu, und nun habe ich dieses gelesen


Eichkatzel schrieb:


> (...) der Roco-DÃ¤mpfer passt in 2 von 3 Positionen nur âauf dem Kopfâ, sodass die Dichtung nicht im Ãl steht (...)


und wollte mal fragen, ob ich mir nun Sorgen machen muss.
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe heiÃt "auf dem Kopf", dass das piggy back unten ist, ja?

Ist das begrÃ¼ndet oder eine moderne Legende, weil genug Ãl im DÃ¤mpfer ist, sodass die Einbaulage egal ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2011)

Mit auf dem Kopf wird wohl ehern eine Anlenkung, bei dem der Dämpfer senkrecht montiert wird, gemeint sein.
So solltest du dir keine Gedanken machen müssen.

G.


----------



## berchschorsch (19. August 2011)

Der war gemeint, er liegt also ähnlich schräg...

Ich hab aber auch noch nie davon gehört bzw. gelesen und der Verfasser des Beitrags ist eh irgendwie sonderbar...


----------



## Ghargh (13. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte da noch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Hat jemand schon mal einen Monarch 4.2 High Volume im Mbuzi getestet. Bis jetzt hatte ich nur den originalen DHX air 4.0 drin und finde keine gute Einstellung. Zu dem möchte ich das Mbuzi ein wenig Tourentauglicher machen und in vielen Enduros sind heutzutage ja Dämpfer ohne Piggyback eingebaut. Ist die High Volume Kammer nicht sogar eine Art Piggyback? Verbessert mich bitte, sollte ich da falsch liegen. 
Falls jemand den Dämpfer getestet hat, welches Tune brauche ich denn dann? Tune E laut Liste. Ist dem so? Oder spricht einiges sogar gegen den Monarch? 

Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe und Tipps...

Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (2. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mich hier gerne mal einschalten.... ich suche für das Mbuzi meiner Süßen eigentlich eine Stahlfeder für den DHX 4.0 der bisher verbaut ist.... Problem wird sein, sie wiegt nur 60 kg, eine Feder die hier weich genug ist, scheint es nicht zu geben...?

Alternativ die Frage nach einem günstigen Luftdämpfer, welcher wäre denn hier fürs Mbuzi zu empfehlen....?

Danke fürs Helfen,

Jan


----------



## Ghargh (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jan,

ich habe auf gut Glück einen Monarch HV eingebaut und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Arbeit die er verrichtet. Nutze das Mbuzi allerdings als Tourenrad (inkl Ausrüstung knapp 90 Kilo). Vom Gewicht deiner Freundin ausgehend könnte man den aber auf jedefall mal testen. Besser als der Fox wird es sein. Mit dem DHX 4.0 Air war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Den Coil habe ich allerdings nicht gefahren. Weiche Federn könntest du aber bekommen (z.B. K9 in 25er Schritten)...

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach anschreiben...

gruß
Arne


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Januar 2012)

Danke Arne!

Bei ihr ist es der Monarch Plus geworden, ich finde den super und ich denke, dass er auch in ihrem Rad seinen Dienst tut. Federn die weich genug wären gibt es zwar, allerdings passen diese um ein paar mm nicht in den Rahmen (s)....

Grüße Jan


----------



## frogmatic (22. Februar 2012)

So, auf verschlungenen Pfaden ist ein Roco vom berchschorsch bis zum Frosch gewandert, und mein Testfahrer ist ganz zufrieden:





Feinabstimmung kommt dann wenns wärmer wird.
Muss dann auch mal selber draufsteigen und die Geschichte mit der Endprogression usw. erfahren.


----------



## berchschorsch (22. Februar 2012)

Hey, mittlerweile sind die verschlungenen Pfade neu Geteert und der Weg ist nicht mehr so holprig zu mir... 
War ich si schlimm gefahren?

Ist das eine neuer M Rahmen? Hattest du nicht nen oliven S?

Schöne Grüße...!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Februar 2012)

Der sieht jetzt so aus >>





Grüße Jan


----------

